# Mbuna Ideas



## Pope (Jul 29, 2014)

I am a biology teacher and am going to use mbunas for a behavioral choice experiment. I set up a 50g tank and can only use one species. I will need two males and a few females for each male. Since I can only use one species, I would like them to be dimorphic for aesthetic reasons. I prefer they not destroy each other and cohabitate with plants as much as possible (of least importance). My tank is cycling, all I need to do is add the fish. I would appreciate some suggestions.

Again, overloading the tank for cohesion will not work for the experimental purpose. I can only have a single species.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

a nice easy one with a color pattern your after would be Pseudotropheus Saulosi. males get a nice blue barring pattern and females look very similar to yellow labs. its lots of nice color and they stay small so theyd be perfect in your 50g. since you want two males id suggest using two piles of stones with a clear 6''+ gap between them. it will help keep both of them busy trying to entice females and give you the male on male action as well. GL to ya, also think about having them watch jewel of the rift (old nat geo film) shows a lot on the individual evolutions of species within the lake.


----------



## Pope (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. They are definitely candidates. I see these are herbivorous. Are there some species of plants they may leave alone?


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

most mbuna will shred plants, java fern and anubias tend to have a bitter taste so they get left alone for the most part. there is always exceptions and sometimes plants just dont work out. give it a shot and see if it works. nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Saulosi are probably your best bet in terms of the things you're looking for, but I could also recommend Labidochromis Perlmutts for your tank. They stay small, are relatively peaceful, but are not as dimorphic as the Saulosi. They are all a pearl base color with brown bars and yellow highlights in their fins, but the males tend to have much lighter barring and thus appear a solid pearly color, while the females seem to be darker barred all the time. They're a cool little fish, imo. Not sure you can go wrong with Saulosi, but in case you wanted options to consider, Perlmutt would be one to look at. Sounds like a cool experiment, and I'm sure your class will appreciate it!


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

What's the footprint of the 50G? Since you're only putting a few fish (relatively) in it, you could go with something a bit larger but also dimorphic like Labeotropheus Trevwasse. Blue males and orange blotched females. Not sure how you'll acquire the fish, or how important their stock quality is for your behavioral experiment, but mail ordering them online is a really good way to get high quality fish (you'll not find pure strains of any of these breeds at most big box chain stores). The sponsor pages here are filled with good options and you should find at least one that carries more than one potentially qualified species. However, given your specific requirements, I'd suggest you consider sending an email to Dave Schumacher at Dave's Rare Fish. Very knowledgeable and super responsive. Good luck!


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

I definitely like the Saulosi suggestion also. Another option would be these guys..
Metriaclima sp. "Msobo" Magunga

I haven't kept them but they are at the top of my wish list,..so if I were in your situation I would do these. There are folks on here who have them and can tell you more about them but I've read nothing but good things. With you being in Texas,..
I noticed in an e-mail alert this morning that DAVE'S (R.A.F.) in San Antonio..just got a new supply of them in. If you're not familiar with Dave, they are in the site sponsor section. He's my go to guy for online ordering..the very best (imo).

Btw, great job and great idea, doing this for your Biology class. That's awesome!!


----------



## Pope (Jul 29, 2014)

My footprint is 36x19x19, so approximate 4.5sq ft. Thanks for all of the suggestions. Pseudotropheus saulosi looks like the best option so far, but I'm reading the profiles of the other species. I'll let you know what I decide.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I second the vote for saulosi. This species is interesting for another reason as well - Ps. saulosi are only found in a very small area of Lake Malawi and have been the subject of overfishing - mostly for aquarium trade. In fact, biologists are worried that the genetic diversity of the few that are left is approaching a dangerously low level. There has been a recent effort to breed captive Ps. saulosi and re-introduce them back into the lake to boost up there numbers. Here is a video posted by Ad Konings of the release of the first batch of these back into the wild.

There is also an effort by C.A.R.E.S to promote captive breeding of this species and simultaneously discourage the export of "wild caught" Ps. saulosi.

Sounds like a good biology class topic to me!


----------



## Pope (Jul 29, 2014)

I have looked around at my local dealers and have not found saulosi. Can someone send me a PM or post an online dealer who carries these?


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

http://www.davesfish.com/

It looks like Dave's has them in stock. All of my orders with him have been 100% positive,..and always top notch quality fish.


----------



## zebraluv (Oct 26, 2012)

You won't ever find saulosi's in a regular lfs. Either look for a local breeder or order them from a reputable dealer such as daves rare fish.


----------

